# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ارشد آمار زیستی

## maryam

با سلام 
من لیسانس آموزش ریاضی دارم می خواستم بپرسم ارشد می تونم آمار زیستی کنکور پزشکی را امتحان بدم.
                                                                                                                                                      با تشکر

----------


## kourosh khan

> با سلام 
> من لیسانس آموزش ریاضی دارم می خواستم بپرسم ارشد می تونم آمار زیستی کنکور پزشکی را امتحان بدم.
>                                                                                                                                                       با تشکر


بله میتونید.

----------

